# Trane furnace inducer blower fan fail



## Stephenodell (Oct 10, 2011)

Trane package unit furnace inducer fan not motor has failed it rusted out can i buy just the blower fan unit 4YCC3048A1096AB Inducer Blower and gasket needed.


----------

